

Apple (finally) acknowledges battery-life problem - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/219429/apple-finally-admits-what-iphone-4s-owners-already-knew-theres-battery-proble

======
canes123456
I was expecting the finally to be a joke. Apple took two weeks to identify a
bug and release a beta version of the fix.

